# ibs attacks again



## Sam16 (Jun 28, 2007)

these past few days have been very stressfull for me, and my ibs is back. i notice that when i am relaxed, no matter what i eat i am fine. stress really is the greatest trigger for me. i don't even know why i am stressed...i guess i have an anxiety disorder or something. does anyone know what i can do to relax? i don't want to take antidepressants. does chamomile tea help? are there other teas or herbs that can help me? any advice?...please.


----------



## halfawake45488 (Aug 29, 2007)

Stress is a trigger for me, but not a huge one. For me simple breathing exercises to calm me down can sometimes help a whole lot. That is just an "on the fly" idea to try. That's just what i try, i'm sure you'll need something more by the sound of how much stress affects you. TBH though i really don't know of techniques to help relax. If anybody else on the forum could reply w/some ideas that'd be great, in the mean time search the internet for techniques for reducing stress. I'm sure there a million small things you can try that can make a huge difference. I mean just small breathing exercises works loads for me.I know i wasn't much help, but i hate seeing topics never get replied to, so trying to help ya out here


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I think everyone's IBS gets worse when they're stressed or worried so of course it's natural to have anxiety but it'll make you worse. When you're going out try and forget about IBS and put it to the back of your mind instead of fussing over whether you're going to be ok or not. If you feel like you're getting worked up take a few deep breaths. Try taking peppermint oil, this can be brilliant for IBS and is a natural product not a drug.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Different things work for different people.Some people release stress best through exercise, some like relaxation techniques like this one:http://www.relaxationresponse.org/steps/Unfortunately some of the herbs that work best for anxiety also have side effects like drugs do so may not be a better choice.K.


----------

